# Sleep in eyes



## shelaghbrayshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Please tell me has your vizsla experienced sleep in their eyes every day


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes. I think that a little "sleep" or "eye goop" every day is not that unusual. However, you should be aware that the Vizsla breed is susceptible to two separate eye conditions called "entropion" (which is an inward turning of the eyelids) and "ectropion" (which is an outward turning of the eyelids. 

When I adopted my boy, Willie, he clearly had the ectropion eye condition. His eyes looked kind of like Bloodhound eyes. The only fix is surgery. He had the surgery about two months after I got him. He still gets some "sleep" in his eyes every day, but not nearly as much as he used to. Also, cosmetically, his eyes look a lot better!! 

If your dog has one of these conditions, you need to find a good veterinary ophthalmologist in your area.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

My vet advised that if the "sleep" in their eyes is dry and a brownish colour then not much to worry about, but if it is slimy and greenish colour then there is a good possibility of an eye infection as well. 

Ms whipple do you have a picture that shows your boys eyes before the surgery? My pup eyes sometimes look reddish and droopy, usually when he is really tired, but im still curious if he may have the condition you mentioned.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, this one shows Willie's eyes before the ectropion surgery. The Vet performed what is called the "modified arrowhead procedure". You can also go to Google and search in Google Images, but be sure to search "Canine Ectropion" or you will get pictures of people who have the same condition. 

p.s. Willie's eyes looked their worst when he was very tired. I think the best way to describe the condition is to say that the eyelid muscles are incompetent. Entropion is the more painful condition, because the eyelashes turn in and rub on the eyeball. Yikes!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MSW - great post !


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby gets sleep in her eyes all of the time. She also had pink eye a few times and the green slime is very noticeable and can tell the difference.


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pic...

glad he got all fixed up!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch get sleepies in her eyes a bunch of times every day, but they are brownish/grey and dry, so I just wipe them away. It's good to know what to look for in terms of an eye infection, which thankfully she has never had.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You are welcome, tracker! Yeah, now you would never know that Willie once had those droopy eyes! I have never regretted having them corrected. 

Neither of those two eyelid conditions would be life-threatening, of course. But they can cause much discomfort and constant eye infections... Not something any of us would want for our beautiful Vizsla companions!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Is it possible that initially it may be caused by bacteria? 
Our pup had a the beginning stages of droopy lower eyelids and the vet prescribed this http://www.drugs.com/vet/fucithalmic-vet-eye-gel-can.html

I also think nutrition may play a role in the elasticity of the skin tissues (collagen production?). I am not sure... Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great advice from others so far. Only thing I would add is that every dog is different and thus, the amount of eye discharge being considered normal, can vary dog to dog. As an example, my pointer gets very little, but will get a small amount of dark goo each morning. The colour coming from the dirt picked up in the previous evenings run. My oldest boy will get a small amount also, but it's clearer and dryer. My younger boy however gets massive big greenies that I am constantly wiping from his eyes. I have had them looked at a couple of times and had them looked at again on Friday last week when they had the annual Vaccinations........ and the Vet after my numerous times of asking him to look at them said... "Well, you can put some eyedrops in, but I think your wasting your money, there is nothing wrong with his eyes OK....." I guess he was sick of me asking


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby gets gunky eyes when she's had a sleep, the vet that came camping with us said they were fine though, no sign of any infection or condition.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo gets "boogers" all the time hence his name...

Laszlo "Booger Blue" Looney

i call him booger all the time cuz of his little eye cruds!!!


----------



## shelaghbrayshaw (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you all for your info on sleep in the eyes. I now don't think there is anything to worry about


----------

